# Does this bowl make my base look big?



## TimR (Mar 11, 2015)

ok, just a little fun and a WIP on the lathe right now. 
I often do tripod feet on natural edge pieces, and I'm going for a bit more height on this one. Good thing, like a haircut, I can always make em shorter. 
I'll post when done, thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 11, 2015)

You get 100 points just for the title. And Yes. I can finally answer that question YES 
Nice bowl by the way

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice ... please post a couple of intermediate-step photos too, I haven't quite got my head around how to shape the "foot ring" before using a carver to remove the non-foot portions. I hope if I see it done once I'll be able to make the connection.

Thanks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TimR (Mar 11, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Nice ... please post a couple of intermediate-step photos too, I haven't quite got my head around how to shape the "foot ring" before using a carver to remove the non-foot portions. I hope if I see it done once I'll be able to make the connection.
> 
> Thanks!


Will do Duncan! Here's an initial shot once it wa ready to start roughing...ugggully!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 11, 2015)

TimR said:


> Will do Duncan! Here's an initial shot once it wa ready to start roughing...ugggully!


Oh, that's such a judgmental word ... a new hairdo, an hour or two in the tanning salon, and some makeup -- it'll be pretty as a picture.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DKMD (Mar 11, 2015)

Cool! Looking forward to the process photos...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2015)

Can a turner wannabe watch this?

<says anything just to subscribe>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 12, 2015)

Lookin good so far . Looks like it could be a knuckle buster


----------



## TimR (Mar 12, 2015)

Hopefully, I'll get enough time tonight to get the inside removed. When I can't finish s piece like this, I either wrap in paper (if really wet) or plastic if relatively dry...this one the latter.
Here's a couple pics to show my method of sanding the exterior. The outside is a pain for me to get clean shear scraping cuts where I have natural edges. So, I get it best I can till tear out is minimal and hopefully gone, and then sand out the little ridges and smooth up the shape. The trick I found is using a small hard block sanding in sweeping moves from rim down, alternating to a pattern like the flow of a spiral. This keeps the curve smooth, ironically perhaps. Maybe common sense, but took me some thinking early on to figure out. Seems little details like this for finishing get left out of most demos. These start with 120 grit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 12, 2015)

Gonna be a nice one Tim! I usually cheat and go to my ROS for that sort of sanding...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 12, 2015)

Barry, I have sometimes used my ROS but when bark is involved, I feel safer with hand sanding. Inside work...all power sanding!

Ok, here's a few more progress pics for anyone who cares. Remember, this is my approach, more ways (probably most better) to do this. 
These show the typical stepped process working from the rim down, about an inch at a time. When I get to the lower inside third, I struggle from a combo of not having a ton of large bowl experience and perhaps need for better rest. This one is really awkward, hard to explain. I use a heavy scraper and a bottom feeder gouge (traditional bowl grind), as shown. 
Next I'll flip it around and use my vac chuck to finish up the bottom.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2


----------



## Alan Sweet (Mar 12, 2015)

No your base looks fine, you should do something about your hair though.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TimR (Mar 12, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> No your base looks fine, you should do something about your hair though.


My wife says the same thing!  normally, it's more of a "Good Morning...Einstein"
I'm probably not going to get it turned around tonight, but here's another tip. I discovered a possible weal bark area inside, no bond and actually a gap to fill. The discolor area is a local application of dewaxed shellac to prevent staining from CA after applying some fill. It will sand away easily without any signs.




Oh, just a reminder, if you can't finish turning in one session and any greeness to the wood, protect the outside from drying faster than the inside. That's what often leads to cracking. I similarly often seal the outside of roughed bowl blanks and HFs that will be twice turned.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 13, 2015)

Looking good, Tim. Looking forward to the rest of this one...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2015)

me too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayBell (Mar 20, 2015)

me three, great work Tim, and thank you for the progressive photos.


----------



## TimR (Mar 21, 2015)

So, today after mowing the lawn for first time this year, I decided to finish this piece.
The process started by carving away excess foot material, and rough the outside of the feet. I've never done anything besides little pointy feet, these add a little humor to the piece. The pics show roughly the steps. The Merlin tool is great with the little chain saw wheel for hogging, and the shoulder plane ws used to help blend the surfaces inside and outside the ring on the bottom. The Foredom looking tool is a HF knockoff, with a Weecher hand piece. I use a micro motor for the detail work, then sand sand sand.
The finish is antique oil.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung (Mar 21, 2015)

Tim, that's a stunner! I like the feet on it - something unique.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 21, 2015)

Love the whimsical touch on that Tim. Well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for finishing the step by step on this piece, Tim. That wood is just awesome! And the feet are cool. Neat to see how you did them...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 22, 2015)

Again, thanks for documenting and sharing your techniques of making this -- the result is great, and makes all the extra work worthwhile

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2015)

Another Terrific Turning from Tim The Terrible. 

Really nice and love the sweet feet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Seyfried (Apr 7, 2015)

Cool bowl Tim! I really appreciate all the process pics. Thanks for posting that Merlin tool...the list of tools that I want to buy was getting short.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

